# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  عقد بيع برنامج من برامج الكمبيوتر

## مستشار عصام رميح

*انه فى يوم                   الموافق    /      /  20 تحرر  بين كل من**:
أولا السيد/............................... المقيم ............   طرف اول بائع
ثانيأ: السيد/ ...............................المقيم.............  ........طرف ثانى مشترى**تمهيد : يمتلك الطرف الاول برنامج ..................... ( كافة مواصفات البرنامج و التى تميزه عن غيره من البرامج الاخرى ) و يرغب الطرف الثانى فى شراء نسخة منه لاستعماله دون غيره و دون الاتجار فيه * *
البند الاول
يعتبر التمهيد السابق جزء لا يتجزا فى هذا ال**عقد**
البند الثانى
باع اسقط وتنازل بكافه الضمانات الفعليه والقانونيه الطرف الاول (لبائع) الى الطرف الثانى المشترى نسخة من برنامج لاستعماله دون غيره ............................**
البند الثالث**تم هذا البيع نظير ثمن اجمالى و قدره................... تم دفعه وقت تحرير العقد* *
البند الرابع  :** يقر الطرف الثانى المشترى بانهم قد عاينا البرنامج موضوع العقد المعاينة النافية للجهالة و يقر بانه سوف يقوم باستخدام البرنامج مع ما يقتضيه حسن النية و دون اساءة استخدامه او الاضرار بالطرف الاول ( البائع )**
البند الخامس
المحكمة المختصه تختص بنظره محكمة طنطا الابتدائية و جزئياتها دون غيرها  كل نزاع بشأ بخصوص تنفيذ هذا ال**عقد** 
و العنوان المذكور بهذا العقد هو المواطن المختار لطرفى العقد فى كل ما يخص هذا العقد و يتعين اخطار الطرف الاخر باى تغيير فى الموطن المختار   .* *البند السادس**
تحرر هذا ال**عقد** من نسختين بيد كل طرف نسخة العمل بوجبها*الطرف الاول                               الطرف الثانى

----------

